# Girls Gone Wild on HDNet



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Just a heads up if you have teenagers in the house.



> There's another beauty-based reality show getting ready to launch this week. And like so many of its predecessors, it will feature a group of attractive celebrity hopefuls. A passel of pretty gals will be taking photos in exotic locations as they compete to be crowned "The Hottest Girl in America."
> 
> But this is no "America's Next Top Model" or "The Janice Dickinson Modeling Agency" - this is a completely uncensored, inside look at Joe Francis's controversial franchise "Girls Gone Wild." GGW is known for trolling beaches, colleges and clubs frequented by young women and videotaping their (usually inebriated) targets exposing themselves -- in exchange for a cap or a t-shirt.


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ncensored-nudity-free-new-reality/?test=faces


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

(cough, cough) DVR now set. :heybaby:

Me once my wife finds out ---> :blackeye:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Hutchinshouse said:


> (cough, cough) DVR now set. :heybaby:
> 
> Me once my wife finds out ---> :blackeye:


same here
no wife to worry about


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I programmed this last week, the preview they showed about 3 weeks ago after Art Mann was totally uncensored and the girls were gorgeous 

Just a little hint that I have found, the shows on in the early hours of the AM on HDNET are the ones to tape if you don’t want the dreaded bar across the girls


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Mark Cuban is the man.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sackchamp56 said:


> Mark Cuban is the man.


:lol: I have been saying that for years.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Honey set the DVR please


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice -- will have to be on the lookout for the AM recording.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think the thread is heading where the OP intended


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Herdfan, I will make sure to watch the recordings before the kids do. :lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> I don't think the thread is heading where the OP intended


Me either. Pretty much the exact opposite.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ regarding the thread starter:



Herdfan said:


> Just a heads up if you have teenagers in the house.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ncensored-nudity-free-new-reality/?test=faces


I dunno. I think teenage boys would love to get this heads up.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Series Link set!!!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I don't think the thread is heading where the OP intended


Actually it a little bit of "notice" and a heads up.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Series link set. When my wife starts paying the bills she can have a say on this.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've always wondered what was under those black censor bars.  

If I were to marry again, I would 'let' my wife watch men's naked oil wrestling if she paid the bills.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Now this would be be worth buying a 3D tv for.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

DVR set.
Thanks for the notice!


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> I think teenage boys would love to get this heads up.


And so would those of us who still have the minds of teenage boys.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

trainman said:


> And so would those of us who still have the minds of teenage boys.


Shame the bodies don't match the minds.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Got the DVR set to record in my office.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I pay the bills but I will let her watch it if she wants :lol:


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn, now I'm gonna have to turn off MRV so it doesn't show up in the playlist on my wifes' DVR.

:blush:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sacalait said:


> Damn, now I'm gonna have to turn off MRV so it doesn't show up in the playlist on my wifes' DVR.
> 
> :blush:


No dedicated DVR for those programs which you prefer does not see or delete?

Sometimes Mrs. Fluffybear gets angry with me and goes and wipes out the living room DVR. After the last incident, I resorted to setting up a second DVR in the living room which is not connected to MRV nor does she realize exists (even though it sits right next to the other one)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Shows 1am and 1:30am and then 3am and 3:30am all on Sat. morning. Are the 1am and 1:30am shows the same as the 3am and 3:30am? Same descriptions for all.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Shows 1am and 1:30am and then 3am and 3:30am all on Sat. morning. Are the 1am and 1:30am shows the same as the 3am and 3:30am? Same descriptions for all.


1 new episode a week, just like there other programming and repeated many times


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Episodes? :lol:

Tits are tits, and we love 'em all, big or small! HDNet could replay
the same episode over and over and we guys probably wouldn't
know the difference...nor would we care. :shrug:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> Episodes? :lol:
> 
> Tits are tits, and we love 'em all, big or small! HDNet could replay
> the same episode over and over and we guys probably wouldn't
> know the difference...nor would we care. :shrug:


No need for them to replay the same episode over and over - that's what the DVR is for. And the beauty is - no tape to wear out - every viewing just as good as the original


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Nick said:


> Tits are tits, and we love 'em all, big or small!


I nominate this quote for quote of the year.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> I nominate this quote for quote of the year.


That could be my new sig line but something tells me that wouldn't last long.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> Episodes? :lol:
> 
> Tits are tits, and we love 'em all, big or small! HDNet could replay
> the same episode over and over and we guys probably wouldn't
> know the difference...nor would we care. :shrug:


!rolling


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Nick said:


> Tits are tits, and we love 'em all, big or small!


As long as they are real, I agree.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I nominate this quote for quote of the year.


+1


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I watched the first episode last night.
Between the jerky camera work and quick scene cuts, I'm not sure it's worth it.
It's also better with the sound off.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

It's an Infomercial, plain and simple.

Even follows the standard infomercial format.

Talk about the product, show the product, tell how to get the product.
Talk about the product, show the product, tell how to get the product.
Talk about the product, show the product, tell how to get the product.

Product being the Videos and the Website.

They're also getting girls to send them pictures and videos for the website without being paid for it, yet are making a mint of website subscriptions.

Brilliant!


phox


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It may also be worth noting that the GGW franchise is notorious for not really having amateurs as they portray it. They portray themselves as if they find random "real" girls to go "wild"... but many (if not most) of their girls turn out to be all over the internet, sometimes in even "wild"er scenarios... so I've always assumed they were hiring "talent" and pretending they were just finding random people.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> It's also better with the sound off.


Less likely to get wife's attention that way.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> but many (if not most) of their girls turn out to be all over the internet, sometimes in even "wild"er scenarios...


And you know this because???? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

"I heard" that the show sucked. They would show girls then some d bag camera man. It was a sausage fest, forget that.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

This show was very disappointing! Too much info about the "BRAND" & showing the guyz behind the scenes. Who gives a rats arse about them! Show the frickin' girls already!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It is just what’s been pointed out “an Infomercial” and a very bad one at that:nono:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

oldschoolecw said:


> It is just what's been pointed out "an Infomercial" and a very bad one at that:nono:


Actually, it wasn't that bad of an _infomercial_, in fact, it was the best infomercial I have ever seen.  It was a heck of a lot more interesting than the boss grill that was on last night when Travel Channel became HD... :grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Merg said:


> And you know this because???? :lol:
> 
> - Merg


I happened to catch part of this year's AVN awards show on Showtime... and recognized a few people in the GGW show from being nominated for awards there.

I don't know where the line is... but if you're up for an AVN award, you've already gone wild most likely.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Actually, it wasn't that bad of an _infomercial_, in fact, it was the best infomercial I have ever seen.  It was a heck of a lot more interesting than the boss grill that was on last night when Travel Channel became HD... :grin:


Yeah but I did expect more, now this takes talent


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> This show was very disappointing! Too much info about the "BRAND" & showing the guyz behind the scenes. Who gives a rats arse about them! Show the frickin' girls already!


100% agree


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Get Out! *(Unrated)* also a good show on HDNet. With the unrated version, sometimes the bikini girls misplace their tops. Don't ya hate when that happens. :lol: Far better than GGW.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> It is just what's been pointed out "an Infomercial" and a very bad one at that:nono:


Must agree. Only watched about half the first episode and plan to delete the SL.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

pfp said:


> Must agree. Only watched about half the first episode and plan to delete the SL.


I'll give it one more chance before killing off the season pass...


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It takes more than a few boobs to make a good program.

They should have learned that from Fox News.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like the first 4-6 airings have been the infomercial.

"Info" on some upcoming ones is different than the generic info on the infomercial version, so they might actually be different.


phox


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I plan to monitor every episode very closely before deciding whether or not I will delete my series link.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> This show was very disappointing! Too much info about the "BRAND" & showing the guyz behind the scenes. Who gives a rats arse about them! Show the frickin' girls already!


Ditto.. I watched the 1st two episodes and scanned through them quickly. Not much to watch. A few good parts where they actually show some beauties but other than that, kind of boring actually.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Ditto.. I watched the 1st two episodes and scanned through them quickly. Not much to watch. A few good parts where they actually show some beauties but other than that, kind of boring actually.


Yes, it is!


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude, wtf is up wiht my HDNET, channel 79 is black on one DVR and the other has some random ESPN2 feed of soccer from god knows what country


Get this fixed by 10pm PST!! :hurah:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> Dude, wtf is up wiht my HDNET, channel 79 is black on one DVR and the other has some random ESPN2 feed of soccer from god knows what country
> 
> Get this fixed by 10pm PST!! :hurah:


ahhh, HDNet is channel 306


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

hot damn you the man, thanks


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

These girls are actually hammered enough to have sex with some of US!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

:lol:

You can watch this show in about seven minutes by scanning through the sales pitch and extraneous crap (I don't need to know anything about their cameramen :nono2: ). Maybe five minutes. Pretty lame.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Now that GGW 'episodes' are being syndicated and shown nationally, mebbe some of these _budding_ starlets' performances will be seen by their proud parents. 

(Did I see Lindsey Lohan in that last episode?)


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Wait, this is the equivalent of syndication? hahaha, wow


----------

